# Goat shaving



## lilbird (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, I know people that show goats shave them but I was wondering...are there other benefits??? Like are they cooler?? What kind of shavers are used??? Is it hard to do???Are there instructions somewhere? LOL
Any other comments are welcome as I have been thinking about shaving them just not sure about it...
Thanks
Jill


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I used my Oster A-5 on my Nigerian, and to do pre-kidding clips on the Cashmeres. The Pygora require my bigger clippers. I clipped the Pygoras for the fiber, of course, but also because they look so hot otherwise. The Nigerians don't look "hot" pre-clip, so I'm not sure if it's actually necessary. But Carly sure looks cute after I clipped her. It started out as a pre-kid clip, then I decided she was being so nice about it, I wanted to see what she looked like under all that hair. So I kept going. Another reason to clip is if you are going to milk. Keeps some of the dirt and shed hair out of you milk pail.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the Premier4000c with the Xtra cover blades for body clips and I use the Oster Turbo A5 with a 10 blade for faces, legs and ears, and a 20(or maybe its 30) blade for udders.

I clip for a couple reasons: 1) since we're milking it keeps the milk MUCH cleaner; 2) the goats look nice for showing(we don't show though) and I am doing appraisals in July so they have to look nice and clean for that and 3) it takes all the thick and fuzzy winter hair off, my goats don't always lose that, especially my bucks.

When you shave, shave against the grain of the hair in upward strokes. Oil your clippers every 3 minutes to prevent overheating, and also every three minutes put a three-in-one spray on that lubricates, cleans and cools. In between goats I clean the clippers in a blade wash(you can also use diesel) this lubricates and gets all the grit out of the clippers. Before moving on to another goat, carefully wipe the excess wash off with a cotton cloth and spray with your 3-in-1.


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

I am getting ready to order the Oster A5 but I can't decide whether to get the Golden or Turbo. Has anyone used both and could tell me the difference or recommend one or the other? We've been told that we don't need the two-speed that the single speed is fine.
Thanks!
Jamie


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have the Turbo, its two speed, the only difference between the Turbo and the Golden is the Turbo has more strokes per minute, so cutting is easier and it doesn't get as hot as fast. I like two speed because some goats don't like the higher speed(its the noise)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have the A5 Turbo and a _ _ _ _ _ Switchblade (forgot the name...) which I LOVE SO MUCH. It is completly adjustable and is just great. I HIGHlY recommend it.


----------



## JamieRuth (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks! I just ordered the turbo :leap: I begged my husband last night to let me get them and he finally agreed. He thought I should get Andis because that is what he uses on his hair but when he tried them on the goats it took him forever to clip just the belly and udder. He still thinks I should get Andis.I told him I wanted to get what everyone says is best. We've even had dog people tell us to get the A5


----------

